# Don't know if I should laugh or cry... It's another set of twins...



## auntcarrie

So the title says it all. What looked like a "shadow" last week on the ultrasound now has a heartbeat and everything. We are expecting twins again - and my head is about to explode.

If all goes well, and I'm hoping it does - of course, it's just such a MAJOR SHOCK, we'll have 4 babies under the age of 2. Actually probably under 18 months, since I'll probably go early now. 

Range of emotion: happy, sad, freaked out, scared, nervous, dumbfounded.

Please tell me we can do this... Others have done this, right?!?


----------



## Mea

Congratulations thats amazing news, i am sure you will cope at least you know what to expect with twins!!


----------



## lizziedripping

OMG - I am probably in as much shock than you are hun (or maybe not ;)) COngratulations my darlin - how wonderful, even if it is scary. I am so excited for you all. You CAN do it love, it will be tough for the intial 6 months, but after that you will really cherish what a gift you have. How unique to have 2 beautiful sets of twins.

Love it!! xxxxxx

P.S. - were your first conceived naturally hun? Can't remember. If they weren't, is this a complete coincidence or related in some way to your previous treatment? x


----------



## AP

Wow hun! I have no experience but congratulations!!! :)


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations! :happydance: You must be in complete shock. I don't personally know anyone who had 4 under 2 but I know a few including my mum who have had 3 and they have all coped so I'm sure you will too :hugs:
Just think about how great it will be to have them growing up so close. And that you will get all your sleepless night and nappy changing years over in one go


----------



## TattiesMum

Congratulations Hon :hugs::hugs:

My son's girlfriend is a twin .... her Mum had 2 sets of twins in under a year, one in the July and the other set the following June so it is definitely do-able :hugs::hugs: :happydance:


----------



## lollylou1

you will definitely have your hands full hunny but u will do a brilliant job! congratulations

Lou
xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

WOW I am speechless!!!!!!!!!!!! PPSSHHHH OF COURSE YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just enjoy it my lovely oh and look into sponsershi[ deals so you can quit work and get a nanny.


Seriously you are doing it my lovely whatever you set your mind to you can achieve xxxxxx


----------



## Laura2919

WOW!! Congratulations!!!! I am sure you will be great.. Might need locking up but you will be fine :haha: 

No honestly. You will be just fine... 

Good luck hun!


----------



## BeckyD

Congratulations. My heads still reeling with how we will cope with one set of twins. 
But it would be a bit boring to have a singleton now wouldn't it???


----------



## Aftereight

Omg, two sets of twins, thats awesome news. Congratulations! One of my friends had a single baby after her set of twins and she said that the single baby was more work than the twins because the single baby wanted more of her time compared to the twins. :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

wowsa, congrats!!! that must be a shock, people cope and you def will too! :)


----------



## Doublemints

WOW...Congrats. You are truly BLESSED!!! I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## TwoBumps

OMG OMG OMG that is absolutely amazing!! I am absolutely stunned but I'm guessing much less than you are!! I guess we all know the risks of having twins is higher after having one set but it seems rare that it actually happens!

You will be absolutely fine by the way, you've done it once & you can definitely do it again! Will you get to be a stay at home Mum now?

Huge hugs hun xxx


----------



## chan8180

congratulations!!! you are extermely blessed and im sure will cope just fine after all your an expert now.

Will no doubt be hard work but then i think ay number of children with a close age gap will be, you just will be extremely organised and i expect time will fly and you will wonder how you did it but what an achievement!

Good luck with the pregnancy x


----------



## auntcarrie

lizziedripping said:


> OMG - I am probably in as much shock than you are hun (or maybe not ;)) COngratulations my darlin - how wonderful, even if it is scary. I am so excited for you all. You CAN do it love, it will be tough for the intial 6 months, but after that you will really cherish what a gift you have. How unique to have 2 beautiful sets of twins.
> 
> Love it!! xxxxxx
> 
> P.S. - were your first conceived naturally hun? Can't remember. If they weren't, is this a complete coincidence or related in some way to your previous treatment? x

Hi Lizzie - 

The first set of twins were conceived with fertility drugs. It was a step above Clomid - injectibles was what we called it, I can't remember the name of them. This one is free & clear natural -- I'm not sure if the drugs would continue to work in your system 16 months later? But maybe? Anything is possible - I might have to look into that.

Bottom line is my husband has low sperm count and so we were thinking we had AT BEST a 20% chance of getting pg within a year (that was our cutoff). 2 months later....

We were told that the older you are, the better the chances of having twins. And I have a brother & sister who are twins, so it could run in the family.

So be careful when you go to have your #5, Lizzie!!!


----------



## rachyh1990

tee hee congrats honey, maybe youll end up with two boys and two girls tee hee good luck im sure you will do fine :D xxx


----------



## auntcarrie

BeckyD said:


> Congratulations. My heads still reeling with how we will cope with one set of twins.
> But it would be a bit boring to have a singleton now wouldn't it???

Good point, Becky.... I hadn't thought of it that way...!


----------



## auntcarrie

THANK YOU to all of you - I need all the moral support I can get. 

Having a night to sleep on it, it no longer makes me want to cry every time I think about it. My husband said he'll feel better once we get a plan put together -- and we are both planners, so we'll get it sorted out.

And every time I look at my girls, I know I can't imagine life without them - and I know I'll feel that way with the new set, in time. 

Thanks again, I'll be leaning on you guys for support!

XO
Carrie


----------



## Nut_Shake

O
M
G!!!!!!!!!!!

That's amazing!!!!!!! Well you've done it once, you'll do it again!! I can't even IMAGINE what you're feeling!! It's quite normal to freak out, i think the main 'scariness' is that age wise they are quite close together. But all will be great, someone upstairs obviously believes you can handle it!!

I always joked about having twins as i didnt think id EVER have twins. But now i really feel blessed when i think about it all! And i also think if i fell pregnant again how great in many ways it would be to have twins again!! (I say this, but i havent actually had them yet so let's see, lol!!) Although when i said that to hubby he almost passed out! 

All will be great i'm sure. Very hard work, yes. But also amazing, special, rewarding, unique, and just doubly beautiful  xxxx


----------



## PepsiChic

popping in from baby club i saw this thread and had to say congrats! i really hope you have a great pregnancy, 2 setsof twins, wow what a blessing! *hugs* 

you will be a super mum :) x


----------



## cleckner04

Wow that is amazing!! Congrats!! You'll do great. You deserve a super mom medal!! :D:flower:


----------



## Mrs R

Ah you're an old pro at this twin thing now - at least you know what you're in for and can get a plan in place with every last detail. There'll be no surprises, just stock up on lots of sleep now (if you can)!!

Congratulations, and remember what doesn't kill us will make stronger (I mean that in the most pleasant and positive sense!)


----------



## v2007

OMG wow, congrats. 

Of course you can do your gonna be SuperMum.

v XXX


----------



## FatKat

Just wanted to say a big congratulations :flower:


----------



## cheryl6

thats fantastic!!
wishing you all the very best
and you will be able to manage xxx


----------



## mamato2more

wow...speechless....congratulations! But, holding my fingers up in the shape of a cross saying not here please! ahhh...I cannot wait to follow you with this!


----------



## twinmummy06

wow! congratulations!!!


----------



## loz13

Congrats - its prolly for the best a singleton might have felt left out not having a twin to play with :flower:


----------



## hmfitzy

Wow, you are a double blessed family!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bek74

There is no way on earth I would ever want another set of twins, I would be shocked and devasted if it happened to me....( just being honest and practical).
However if it happened it happened, and you will get through it cause you don't have a choice, you will work out a plan and system that works for you all and you CAN do this. I am sure it won't be easy and you have to face alot of challangeing times but you will do it. At least you know what is ahead of you when it comes to caring for newborn twins.


----------



## vineyard

There's a group called twin parenthood on facebook. You should join. It's a great resource and the gal that runs it has 2 sets of twins. She could be a great support for you.

Congrats!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

:shock: The only reason I'm not trying for another baby is because I'm scared I'll have twins again. Don't get me wrong, I love my babies and they are such a blessing, but one set is enough for me especially given that I spent my entire pregnancy on bedrest. That said, I'm positively sure you'll manage. Super-mummy. Congrats hun.


----------



## Twinminator

When my twins were only 6 months old, I too would've been terrified at the prospect of having more BUT the hardship of newborns DOES pass, so I don't think it's fair to put a downer on this, baby stage is TEMPORARY, being a mother to your children is for LIFE and it is absolutely wonderful news hunny.

It will be hard, you know that, but you will not be in the dark about what it will be like. You know you need to gather in as much practical support as you can possibly muster, and like Vicky said (tongue in cheek or not!), you'll be a mini local celebrity, make the bloody most of that girl, and work it in your favour!!!!

Have just been posting on a lady's thread whose about to give birth to her sixth child, four of the previous being twins - if it was "impossible" to cope, or even long-term damaging to your mental health, then they just wouldn't risk it a third or fourth time.

I too was very anxious going to my first scan in case it was twins again (mine were naturally conceived and I'm a _slightly_ older mum) but similarly, I'd already been getting myself mentally prepared and a bit well excited, but it didn't happen for me.

I've run on a bit but the point is, after a tough year ahead, no doubt about that, you will have a lifetime of feeling happily overwhelmed, blessed, etc etc etc. Can you really imagine yourself looking at your four beautiful children on the youngest pair's first day at school, all lined up in their new September uniforms, and not get a lump in your throat? You have got some truly magical times ahead hunny, many many many congratulations :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bek74

Twinminator said:


> When my twins were only 6 months old, I too would've been terrified at the prospect of having more BUT the hardship of newborns DOES pass, so I don't think it's fair to put a downer on this, baby stage is TEMPORARY,

I don't anyone is putting a downer an things, I think we have all told her that it will be challanging but she will manage, but we have also related to her with the fears and concerns so she knows they are very natural feelings..


----------



## hayley1982

Wow what great news.i think at the stage of how old yours are now i would be shocked.i had a rough firat yr with boys.i had pnd.and boys had reflux bad.but it will be fine.im jelous.congrats.id love another set of twins.


----------



## chetnaz

Wow hun, congrats!! xxx


----------



## Sevenladybugs

Oh my goodness what a shock for you :hug: Congratulations though what a blessing!


----------



## Lottie86

WOW!! Huge congratulations to you :D


----------



## vineyard

I would love another set of twins if we could get pregnant again and could afford it. But, we count our blessings and are done at 2.


----------



## xgem27x

WOW! That is so special! I'm sure it will be hard work, but you are sooo lucky! 

Being a twin mummy can only help you here, at least you know what to expect and how to deal with twins! 

Congratualtions though, wishing you the best xxx


----------



## 2and2

Congratulations! I know 3 people with 2 sets and someone with triplets and twins and they are doing just fine. You can do it


----------



## _Vicky_

hi ya - just wondered how you were doing as you havent been around for a while???? xxx


----------



## LadyGecko

I have to say congrats and wow you are blessed, I understand your fears, we have twins and triplets in the family and my granmother managed with triplets and twins with 10months between them and she said she learned to love the mayhem lol xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Actually, it's been a couple of months since Auntc posted on the forum - hope she's ok. Might PM her to check x


----------



## bek74

lizziedripping said:


> Actually, it's been a couple of months since Auntc posted on the forum - hope she's ok. Might PM her to check x

Let us know if you hear from her. She is most likely just busy with twins and resting in between..


----------



## _Vicky_

yes lizzie I bumped the thread last night as I havent seen her around - she is 14 weeks along now according to her ticker 

and OMG TWINS AND TRIPLETS 10 MONTHS APART!!!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

I know Vicky, that concept sent shivers down my spine too - OMG!!!!!!


----------



## mamato2more

Yes! I was telling a friend yesterday, if I could skip the pregnancy part, I'd do twins again! But, well, that just isnt the way it works!


----------



## _Vicky_

ahhh for me the pregnancy part - no worries - was a breeze but the first four months - FORGET IT lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## newmommy23

omg you're going to need octopus arms! congrats though, they'll be very close!


----------

